# Looking for a gunsmith



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a gunsmith that can do some machining on two of my guns to make them accept optics. I live in the Cleveland area and would travel to get this work done. If you know a good gunsmith that does this kine of work and is not to far away from the Cleveland area, please let me know. Thank in advance


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I just took a Browning A5 as well as my10/22 to have work done to Viktor’s Legacy Custom Gunsmithing. 1180 High Street Unit 4
Fairport Harbor, OH 44077 My understanding he’s the best around there was a manager of a competitor in there getting his gun fixed as well when I dropped off my stuff


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I second Victors, I have a handful of projects I need to take there myself.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bartell's in Akron.. real 2nd generation gunsmith. Does it all.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Bartell's in Akron.. real 2nd generation gunsmith. Does it all.


Where in Akron are they located?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Barthels .. 1692 Meadowlane, N Canton


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

I heard RJ and Boris still do it on personal request only, Boris went to Pyramyd AIr in Solon and RJ followed , I know he did 2 competition coopers 4 months ago but then he disappeared......


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Barthels .. 1692 Meadowlane, N Canton


got a phone # for them


----------

